# Ανάγκη για αίμα



## Bear (Jul 22, 2009)

Συνάδελφοι και φίλοι, η μητέρα μου θα χειρουργηθεί τις επόμενες μέρες στο ΚΑΤ και υπάρχει ανάγκη για 4-5 φιάλες αίμα. Αν κάποιος μεταξύ σας μπορεί και θέλει να δώσει, ας επικοινωνήσει μαζί μου μέσω προσωπικού μηνύματος για να σας δώσω τα στοιχεία.

Ευχαριστώ πολύ


----------



## Bear (Aug 18, 2009)

Ευχαριστώ όλους και όλες, τα πράγματα πήγαν καλά (και με τη δική σας συμβολή) και η μητέρα μου αναρρώνει.

Να είστε όλοι καλά.


----------

